# Do you get angry when someone doesn't reply an email?



## Strength (Aug 12, 2006)

I'm not talking about a short random email you send to someone, but one where you wrote more than a little bit and expected a reply.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 5, 2003)

I don't send emails.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

No, not really. Most people have busy lives or just don't feel like answering. Most of the time, people do respond to emails that I sent out so it's really a non-issue for me :stu


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I don't email anyone.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm the person not replying to the emails. I answer if there are specific questions directed at me which call for answers, but if there aren't I'm not going to reply just for the sake of indicating that I read and understood it. This seems to annoy my mom sometimes. (She's about the only person who sends me non-business emails, since I do socialization via IM and PM.)


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

No, I don't really mind. I'm guilty of it myself sometimes. I'm very tired at the end of the day so I don't always get around to responding to emails right away. It may take me some time but I always try to answer back, so I can understand why people might not always write back to me immediately.


----------



## umbrellagirl1980 (Dec 28, 2005)

i don't feel angry, but i do tend to worry. that something might be wrong in the person's life, that i said something wrong, that sort of thing. right now i'm waiting to hear back from a college friend i emailed a while ago. we haven't exactly been writing regularly lately, but she left a phone message for me, i sent her an email in response, and i haven't heard anything back. i admit i do think about it - wondering if everything's ok, why she hasn't written yet, etc.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I don't email.


----------



## QuietTexan (Nov 15, 2005)

The only send work-related e-mails. Almost always, I get a response. But when I don't get a reply it does make me mad.


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

Well, if it was one I expected a reply to, I'd get confused, which is different from not caring. I wouldn't be sure whether they were out of town and not checking their box, whether I'd offended them, or whether I just hadn't made my meaning clear. I can't see how you can get angry when you don't know what the situation is.


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

_No._


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

If the person I e-mailed usually writes me back right away, I wouldn't be angry, I would be hurt, or wonder if I said something wrong, etc.


----------



## Disintegrate (Jun 28, 2006)

...


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

BurningHeart said:


> Of course I get angry if I don't get a reply within a few days.
> 
> If the person doesn't reply quickly, she has obviously found a reason not to like me. Then I will feel hurt. Feeling hurt sucks, so I will turn that to anger. I mean, how dare someone not like me and not overlook the things that even I hate about myself.
> 
> Then I get a reply and, you know, I knew all along that person was just busy and didn't have the time to reply right away. :eyes











{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{BurningHeart}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## LastChild (Jul 27, 2006)

It wouldn't make me angry, it might make me sad though.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

umm I'm the person who doesn't respond to emails. My mum has taken up writing in bold font on the bottom of emails that require a response :lol


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

mserychic said:


> umm I'm the person who doesn't respond to emails. My mum has taken up writing in bold font on the bottom of emails that require a response :lol


LOL, it does NOT change when you get older..........

Nah, I don't take it personally. I myself, have meant to reply to an email, made a mental note to, then it just slipped my mind.


----------



## IndigoGirl (Aug 13, 2006)

Not really. But i can get worried or depressed about someone not getting back to me for several days when i anticipate a reply back.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i hate emailing poeple, it gets boring really fast for me (a conversation could go on for days when you don't want to talk about it anymore). unless i'm emailing something for school to someone, then i don't email anyone. i just chat with people now (i don't really do this either. just with a few people from here). i think you get to know the person better like that.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I get mad if it's an email to a company or something. Really, why have a business email if you're never going to check it?

Otherwise, I don't care too much. I'm not a fan of email as a medium for conversation.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I usually dont care & dont think much of it. There are alot of people I don't reply to anyway...
only if it's someone that I'm really close to & talk to often, do I get kinda pissed if they stop replying to me. Otherwise don't really care.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

pita said:


> I get mad if it's an email to a company or something. Really, why have a business email if you're never going to check it?


Oh, I hate that too! I emailed some plastic surgeons awhile back asking for prices and only got a reply back from about half of the ones I emailed. :wtf (I also thought it was crappy that one place replied but refused to tell me through email how much the procedures are--I'd have to go pay $50-75 for a consultation just to find out a price. Not gonna happen...alot of plastic surgeons have free consultations & will at least give you a price before you go in)
Also there was some company online that let people leave you voice comments...and I got a creepy threatening one once, about 2 years ago...they had their voice disguised and said they were gonna cut out my eyes and rape me, etc. basically... I emailed them asking them how I could get the call traced and they NEVER DID bother to reply. If I had been murdered, it would have been their fault and they obviously don't even give a **** about anything.
And this movie company nearby...the old woman who handles email is so unprofessional. They seriously need to get somebody else to deal with their email. She screwed me out of a chance to be in an independent horror film because the idiot never put me on their mailing list & then when I FINALLY DID get an email it was last minute and she never bothered to send me directions of where the filming was taking place! That really pissed me off. :mum 
And there have been many other times of emailing companies & them not replying, I could go on.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

It depends on the person and situation. If I'm expecting a reply, then yes I get upset.


----------

